# Canon A-1 battery cover/grip



## Justin TW (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello there,

I was wondering if anyone on the form would happen to have an extra battery door cover/grip for the original Canon A-1? The gentleman that I recently purchased my A-1 from no longer had the cover for his. If you do happen to have one that you are willing to part with I would be willing to pay for the shipping to have it mailed to me. The area in which I live in is pretty small so there are not too many camera stores in general and no places that specialize in older cameras. If not, that's alright. I just thought it doesn't hurt to ask.

I'll include a picture to show exactly what I am referring to.







Thank you in advance!

Take Care,
Justin

Ontario, Canada


----------



## pendennis (Feb 24, 2018)

Don't have a spare, but they're available on eBay.  The same one fits A-1, AE-1, AE-1P cameras.  However, the ones I've seen don't have the screw included.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't have one either, but you could try Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, they have lots of small odds and ends. Or buy a 'parts' camera.


----------



## Justin TW (Feb 24, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't have one either, but you could try Pittsburgh Camera Exchange, they have lots of small odds and ends. Or buy a 'parts' camera.



Thanks for the suggestion Sharon but unfortunately Pittsburgh is a bit of a drive for me. haha. I'm from the great white north of Canada.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 24, 2018)

I meant online! sorry, I should have said that. They did have their own website last I looked and they sell on ebay. I'm going blank on their user name on there... will try to check and post back.


----------



## Justin TW (Feb 24, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I meant online! sorry, I should have said that. They did have their own website last I looked and they sell on ebay. I'm going blank on their user name on there... will try to check and post back.



Haha no worries! Thanks


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 24, 2018)

If no one here has one, your best bet is probably going to be Ebay. Looks to be a number of them listed. If you don't use Ebay, this was the only private site that I could find. Hope it helps. 

Used Canon A1 Action Grip Misc


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 24, 2018)

OK, I know they actually are two stores, one sells newer stuff and one sells older stuff. Found Bernies, and finally remembered their Pittsburgh Camera Exchange username on ebay. Look for  onlinephotostuff  under sellers (Advanced Search) or  berniesphotocenter . Or maybe give them a call.

You could try Central Camera in Chicago, they list vintage stuff on their ebay page but not small stuff that I've seen. You could give them a call, they've been in business for like 100 years, they ought to have little camera screws and whatnot around somewhere! (If you find the door and need a screw...)

Isn't Henry's the camera store in Canada that has more than one location? I've bought from them, not sure what they have. Or try Adorama maybe, they sell used but not sure if they sell small stuff. Midwest Camera Exchange used to have vintage stuff but I'm not sure if they still do or not. KEH sells used, and puts the vintage/film stuff on their ebay page but not sure if they have little stuff.


----------



## Justin TW (Feb 25, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> OK, I know they actually are two stores, one sells newer stuff and one sells older stuff. Found Bernies, and finally remembered their Pittsburgh Camera Exchange username on ebay. Look for  onlinephotostuff  under sellers (Advanced Search) or  berniesphotocenter . Or maybe give them a call.
> 
> You could try Central Camera in Chicago, they list vintage stuff on their ebay page but not small stuff that I've seen. You could give them a call, they've been in business for like 100 years, they ought to have little camera screws and whatnot around somewhere! (If you find the door and need a screw...)
> 
> Isn't Henry's the camera store in Canada that has more than one location? I've bought from them, not sure what they have. Or try Adorama maybe, they sell used but not sure if they sell small stuff. Midwest Camera Exchange used to have vintage stuff but I'm not sure if they still do or not. KEH sells used, and puts the vintage/film stuff on their ebay page but not sure if they have little stuff.



Thank you so much for all this info Sharon! I will definitely look into all those. Henry's is in Canada but the closest one to me is a ways away haha but I will check there for sure. They are still quite a bit closer than Chicago or Pittsburgh haha. 

Thanks again!

Justin


----------



## vin88 (May 31, 2018)

I find the "camera collectors"  swap and club meets are the place to go,  ask for a parts camera.  vin


----------



## sniper x (Sep 14, 2018)

Did you find one yet?


----------



## Justin TW (Sep 14, 2018)

sniper x said:


> Did you find one yet?




Nope not quite yet unfortunately.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 14, 2018)

NEW GENERIC HAND GRIP FOR CANON A-1, AE-1Program. SPORTS/FINGER GRIP. | eBay


----------



## cooltouch (Oct 8, 2018)

There's still a good variety of them on eBay. A bit more spendy than I would have thought, but oh well. If you gotta have it . . .

Canon Ergonomic Action Sports Finger Hand Grip for A1 and AE-1 Program NEW  | eBay

It's worth noting that, if you ever plan to equip your A-1 with Canon's Motor Drive MA (a really sweet unit), you'll have to remove the grip anyway.


----------

